# Thank u Jesus for not letting me mess this up...



## dernektambura (Dec 19, 2020)

Congrats to my younger daughter for becoming "chartered accountant"... 
Second down, no more to go... I'm free of educational funding.... yaaaay...! 
Seafood feast... totally unfamiliar zone... I think I did allright... no complaints...


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 19, 2020)

Looks good to me.  Congrats.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 19, 2020)

Looks like you nailed it! Food looks great!

Ryan


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 19, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks good to me.  Congrats.


thanks pc... I had so much trouble sleeping since yesterday cuz I wanted to get it perfect.... I ain't cook but somehow I wanted to be just to please my precious... all food is gone and platters are empty... mission accomplished...


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 19, 2020)

Great Job!
And congrats to you and your daughter.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 19, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks like you nailed it! Food looks great!
> 
> Ryan


thanks man... for dude as far from ocean as I am I am proud for not burning it up in flames...lol...


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 19, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Great Job!
> And congrats to you and your daughter.


Thanks 

 buckeye
... much appreciated....


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 19, 2020)

Congrats to the daughter and you for an outstanding meal!
Jim


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2020)

Heck of a Celebration Banquet!...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 19, 2020)

Congrats to your daughter and nice job on the cooking!


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 19, 2020)

Good job and congrats.  Now you will have more money for toys.


----------



## Braz (Dec 19, 2020)

Wow! That's a feast for sure.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 19, 2020)

That is quite a spread. Congrats!


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh man, you were clearly working overtime on that feast....Just thinking out loud here but is there any way you can claim a tax deduction on this party??


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks to all of you... for best wishes... I am grateful... thanks...


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 19, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Good job and congrats.  Now you will have more money for toys.


First thing first... jon boat...12 foot boat... 4 hp outboard.... F150 truck bed tent...  back country camping/fishing... family, I'll see'yall in 2 weeks....lol...


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 19, 2020)

Congratulations to you both! That lobster looks freaking awesome, going to Coleman’s market Monday to get 2 live now. Lol


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 19, 2020)

I'll be honest with all of you... at this point, For some reason, I am very proud for everything my family (wife and two daughters accomplishments) ... all of them University educated and strong willed, even tho I stuck and backlog to end up to be robotic programer and master electrician, I am proud for what they become to be.... Loved every step of the years of struggle... its worthy....


----------



## srminosky (Dec 19, 2020)

The real proof was how much if anything was left! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 19, 2020)

Congrats to daughter.  Is Chartered the same as Certified in the US as in CPA?

Nice spread!
What's that meat patty I spied in the corner of the grill with the lobster tail?


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 19, 2020)

WV_Crusader said:


> Congratulations to you both! That lobster looks freaking awesome, going to Coleman’s market Monday to get 2 live now. Lol





Fueling Around said:


> Congrats to daughter.  Is Chartered the same as Certified in the US as in CPA?
> 
> Nice spread!
> What's that meat patty I spied in the corner of the grill with the lobster tail?


Honestly, I have no clue what "chartered"  means... it is expensive as fuk..... that's all I suppose to know...
Patty in the corner is for my 4 yr old grandson....


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 19, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Oh man, you were clearly working overtime on that feast....Just thinking out loud here but is there any way you can claim a tax deduction on this party??


man... I'm so taxed to the point I don't even care anymore...lol...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 19, 2020)

Looks great! Congratulations Sir.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2020)

AND, you can cook stuff that is weird...


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 20, 2020)

Awesome looking spread ! and congrats too you and your daughter!


----------



## Millberry (Dec 20, 2020)

I think Webster should use those pictures in his dictionary next to the word FEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 20, 2020)

Looks great!  You did a wonderful job.  Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 20, 2020)

It must be hammer time, because you nailed it!  hahaha
Looks great man.  Well done!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow!! Congrats to your daughter and congrats to you for putting on an amazing feast. You wouldn't need to ask twice to get me at the table for that. Great job!!

Robert


----------



## 2Mac (Dec 20, 2020)

Congrats to your daughter and you.
The food looks fantastic. 
From one Ontario Electrician to another.


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 20, 2020)

For being out of your element, you did one hell of a job! LIKE!


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks to all of you... yes, it was quite experience... especially bbqing on wood lumps charcoal... no way to turn the heat down so I was focused like a doberman moving as stuff around grates as fast as I could and trying to put out buttery explosions all over the bbq...lol..... Was I lucky...? Yes, I would say I was very lucky cuz this much "weird food" ( 

 daveomak
 )...lol got intimidating at some point... no more  kids and Thank you Jesus I can go back to cold smoked, easy pace, charcuterie real cholesterol packed food...


----------



## bill1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Congrats to you both.  It's a true stepping stone in life when you make your kids independent of you.  
Enjoy your trip, you've earned it, both for what you've done for your kids and for all the help you give on this forum.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks 

 bill1
...


----------

